
Privacy Zuckering - kylebragger
http://darkpatterns.org/privacy-zuckering/
======
nudge
Wonderful.

I would like to propose, in addition, the use of 'Zucker Punch' to denote a
terrible, unexpected blow (emotional, usually) experienced by someone after
being zuckered into sharing information intended to be private.

------
lzw
I think of it as fraud. When I joined facebook it was well known, and
advertised itself as a place where your private info was private.

Since that time, with no action taken on my part, they have exposed that
private info publicly, breaking the promise they made when I signed up.

Classic bait-n-switch. I've stopped using facebook completely for this reason.

